# HOW DID YOU GET INTO LOWRIDING?



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Everyone has a story of how they got into the Lifestyle we live. Here's a chance to tell it. Most of you might have had family already into it, or some of you might be like me and came into it in your teens through a different avenue of life.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 5 2009, 10:49 AM~12610559
> *Everyone has a story of how they got into the Lifestyle we live. Here's a chance to tell it. Most of you might have had family already into it, or some of you might be like me and came into it in your teens through a different avenue of life.
> *



I saw one when I was a kid.............and that did for me.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

my dad lived in Culver City in the early 70's right before I was born, he always had pictures of lowriders and told me stories about them, once I discovered Lifestyle Car Club, I was hooked.




i grew up mainly around bikers, but stuck more to lowriders when i was younger. now i just enjoy both.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 5 2009, 10:52 AM~12610581
> *I saw one when I was a kid.............and that did for me.
> *


Kinda the same story for me, but since Im a white boy, it was harder to get my parents to accept the fact that lowriders werent thugs like they were when they were growing up. I would walk home from school and check out this Candy Turquois mazda long bed on 13's sittin in the parking lot of the littel corner store around the corner from my house. I finally met the owner of teh truck one day and he was a cool dude. We would talk about my school and the guys I would hang around. At my school, my friends would hang with these wanna be gang bangers and would get me in trouble. One day the guy with the truck gave me a ride to my house and asked if i was interested in building a lowrider bike, and he would buy me a frame and i would just have to stop hanging with those guys at the school. That he would get me in the club that he ran. I agreed and theats how it all started. It took about a year before my Dad got use to the club and now my Dad loves the sport, not his style, but now he knows we arent a bunch of thugs!!!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ahh....
my and my boy low4life86 were at his grandmas house in sac
and we both were hit at the same time

her next door neighbor had a white big body and drove up and dumped the car 

i was hooked from that point


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 5 2009, 01:06 PM~12611815
> *ahh....
> my and my boy low4life86 were at his grandmas house in sac
> and we both were hit at the same time
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jan 5 2009, 01:10 PM~12611856
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


that was probally my first busted nut


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jan 5 2009, 01:13 PM~12611881
> *that was probally my first busted nut
> *


Virgin?? :0 :0 Hahahhahaahhaha!!!


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I grew up around Imperials Car Club (Nor Cal Chapter), everyone from my Dad to my Unlces to my older Cousins had rides. I wasn't really into them at first, i was more into the bag and luxury scene. But once my Dad and my Uncles were building cars left and right, i got into it more. Now my son is building his first bike at age 4, so i'm pretty sure he'll be the next generation of Lowriding for my family.


----------



## 84LOLO (Jul 4, 2008)

Honestly ICE CUBE BOYZ IN THE HOOD,and then Joe and Dave from goodfellas originaly from newark :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Picked up a copy of Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Jan 5 2009, 09:20 PM~12618094
> *Honestly ICE CUBE BOYZ IN THE HOOD,and then Joe and Dave from goodfellas originaly from newark  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84LOLO_@Jan 5 2009, 10:20 PM~12618094
> *Honestly ICE CUBE BOYZ IN THE HOOD,and then Joe and Dave from goodfellas originaly from newark  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, Joe and David got me hooked too. After we went to go see Lil Eddie the first time, i saw David's caddy and then later i saw Joe's 68, and i knew i wanted to be just like them when i grew up ( minus the beer gut :biggrin: )


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

My brother would ride a low thats all it took for me


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

when i was a kid i seen a delta 88 (if i remember right) with a gold "flying bitch" hood ornimate lifted on one side and slamned on the other in the johnys grocery parking lot and I was staring at it didnt notice the two brothas standing by it but they noticed me and one reached in the window and started hitting the switches, back then hydros were slow but i remember being amazed and the 2 guys were all smiles from seeing my reaction to it... I think I was about 7 years old and I remember running home and telling my mom about it and a few days later she bought me a lowrider magazine. cool topic I hadn't thought about that for a long time


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Jan 5 2009, 10:24 PM~12618840
> *Yup, Joe and David got me hooked too. After we went to go see Lil Eddie the first time, i saw David's caddy and then later i saw Joe's 68, and i knew i wanted to be just like them when i grew up ( minus the beer gut  :biggrin:  )
> *


This from a guy that plucks his eye brows :uh: :twak:


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

On the real it's the elegance. Being able to cruise slow and low down the avenue with your lady on the side jamming the oldies tunes. Making a show for those walking and next to the ride having them recognize the work put into it. :biggrin:


----------



## DADDY RED (Jan 5, 2009)

Well being from the east coast i only thought lowriding was a mexican thing at first from looking at old movies and magazines. Then came Boyz n the Hood, Eazy E, Dr. Dre and Snoop with the low-lows. The bug really hit me with Ice Cube music video Today was a good Day. I felled in love with that green impala. But i perfer Snoop style with the CADDIES.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 6 2009, 12:37 AM~12619441
> *This from a guy that plucks his eye brows  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I was raised in Oak Park Sacramento, The first time I realized what a lowrider was, Was at a small corner store, the guy pulled up in a 62 impala, dumped front and back, after that hooked all the way, around 1971.


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

Came back to the States in 79 from living overseas to Tucson saw this Regal in front of me drop front & back. Freaked out my stepmom she told my dad that car is broke. After seeing that, that's all it took. The Lowrider Fever took over. Havn't got rid of it yet.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

1995 LRM Houston show... watching the hydraulic competition & ever since then I liked the lifestyle & the cars.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 5 2009, 01:52 PM~12610581
> *I saw one when I was a kid.............and that did for me.
> *


ya i was visiting my grandparents in escondido, and i seen a clean 63 rag come around the courner on 3 and i was hooked from then on. i think i was 8. now that i have built a caddy my kids are hooked and to them every car should have juice. and i know they will follow. my 8 yr old son wants to build a lowrider bike. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISDOSINTHE619 (Sep 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 06:06 PM~12626091
> *1995 LRM Houston show... watching the hydraulic competition & ever since then I liked the lifestyle & the cars & the people
> 
> &
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

For me I have always loved cars and just about every aspect of them. My love for lowriding started in 1988 cruizing San Jose with my brothers friend Art in his kandy oriental blue 78 toyota celica. Admiring all the impalas, caddys, euros, and of course mini trucks...lol.back then the mini trucks domminated the scene. The cruizing and car shows, those were good times. a few years later in early 1993, I purchased that celica from my brothers friend. Later that same year I joined a local car club, and my fasination just grew from there. Scince leaving that car club in 1997, some friends and I started a new club which is were i still am to this day. Although I have had many vehicles over the years, from caddys, regals, culass, and impalas, I still own that celica to this day. 

Over the years I have met many people alot of wich I consider very close, even family to me. and for that I am truly thankful.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 8 2009, 12:21 PM~12643431
> *For me I have always loved cars and just about every aspect of them. My love for lowriding started in 1988 cruizing San Jose with my brothers friend Art in his kandy oriental blue 78 toyota celica. Admiring all the impalas, caddys, euros, and of course mini trucks...lol.back then the mini trucks domminated the scene. The cruizing and car shows, those were good times. a few years later in early 1993, I purchased that celica from my brothers friend. Later that same year I joined a local car club, and my fasination just grew from there. Scince leaving that car club in 1997, some friends and I started a new club which is were i still am to this day. Although I have had many vehicles over the years, from caddys, regals, culass, and impalas, I still own that celica to this day.
> 
> Over the years I have met many people alot of wich I consider very close, even family to me. and for that I am truly thankful.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 5 2009, 11:24 PM~12618130
> *Picked up a copy of Lowrider Magazine.
> *


Same here, somewhere around 93-94 i got ahold of some LRM's and from there i put together a bike with a homie of mine, then in 96 i saw a ford thunderbird riding next to me gas hopping. Just the style of the cars got me hooked


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

When i was a little kid in early 70's i seen a pic of my dads 40 ford. They had heated the rear springs till it came down to touch a cigarette pack. So when i turned 15 i bought a 70 mustang and my dad had the front springs cut and blocks in the rear. From then on it went to hydraulics , I got out for a few years till my son got into it now i'm back.Once its in your blood it stays in your blood.No matter how you came to be in it, Your in it for life. :biggrin:


----------



## DL95Linc (Jan 9, 2009)

When I was kid I saw the "Ain't nothin but a G thang" video and that was it from there.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Here we go  
Back in 1974 on the East Side of San Jose Ca. I was a youngster and everyday I would see someone driving down the block, sitting low with there arm hanging out the window. Ridding low to were the muffler would scrape on any imperfection on the street with some of the Coolest music playing. What a sight to see, then I would go hang out at hillview park were Chicanos Pride Car Club would have there meeting just to watch Teen Angel do some drawing of the cars sitting in the parking lot. By 1975 I built my first Low Rider Bike and joined Chicanos Pride Bike Club. In the summer of 1978 I bought my first car, a 1966 Chevrolet Impala SS for $100.00 that I saved from mowing lawns on the weekends.

From 1978 to 1983 I stayed solo. I would hang with a close group of friends. We all had rides but, we were never a club. Things changed when I was introduced by my brother to Rene Montez. He was a body man and was looking for some part time help with his side jobs at his house on the weekends. A former member of NEW CLASSICS CAR CLUB and wanted to start the club back up again. I said I was kool with that, and he did. It was two guys and one car, Rene’s 1970 Impala Custom named “OBSESSION” that was (at the time) a Full Custom and Sweepstakes winning car. So I had no choice but to build my 1968 Chevelle Malibu named “ ABANDONED OBSESSION” the same way. We built the club up in no time and soon after Rene left the club to start a new life with his wife. (They had 3 GREAT daughters that are all grown up now!) and I was running things until the early 90's. I left due to indifference on the direction of the club and was introduced to Dino the founder of UNIQUES CAR CLUB, and like they say “The rest is History”

To me “Low Riding is a LIFE STYLE” Baseball, football are sports. Even to this day, I still enjoy getting lost in the streets with my music playing, and just feeling the 155-80r-13's on the road. That’s what keeps me SANE in these crazy ass times.


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I liked cars from as far back as I can remember. I think the 1st Lowrider I ever saw was an older homeboy that lived down the street from me around 71 or 72. He had a bad ass Impala, flaked on Cragars and juiced. By the time I was 7 or 8 I couldn't think of anything but Lowriders and that's never changed. I would go with my brothers to the RG Canning car shows and Lowriders dominated the floor. I started building Lowrider models in the early 1970's then about 1979 I built a Lowrider bike. Back then we did all the work ourselves, no help from Dad, no mail order bike parts. I wish I would've kept that bike, it was nice. In 1977 a friend at school brought a Lowrider magazine, I couldn't believe it, Lowriders with their own magazine. It was on, he gave me a subscription card and it was in the mail the next day. By about 1979 my brother Victor was in a club called CLASS. Sometimes their would be as many as ten Lowriders lined up in front of my house and down the street. He sold me his T-Bird in 1983 when I graduated from High Skool. His Cragars were out of style then so I ran hub caps. Back then only the older Homies could afford spokes so we would just run 5:20's with hup caps and cut the coils. I'll never forget cruisin the boulevard and bumpin the old skool, life was firme.

A pic from an RG Canning show from the early 1970's









Some of my magazines from back in the days









My brother Victor and his T-Bird









One of my brothers Homies, Cheo rollin his Toronado at a Korner Car Club hop on Pacific Highway in San Diego around 1980









I built my 67 the way I would've wanted it in the early 80's. OG, laid on 5:20's and hub caps.


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been around low riding all my life. My Mom and aunts cruised a '54 belair back in the fifties with cement bags in the trunk and had it nosed and decked. They bought it new then fixed it up. My Grandma had a '53 belair hard top. In the sixties my aunt had a '63 and a '66 Riviera and my great aunt and uncle had a '60 Impala they used to take my sister, brother and I to mcdonalds in. 

In the seventies was when I was about 12 or 13 my mom would drop me off at mile square park in Fountain Valley when the Classics car club had their gathering back in early to mid seventies. I remember one year everyone was blasting Lowrider by War on their 8 track players. The last year I went, some dumb ass was shooting a gun and started a riot, fucking up the event and forcing the Classics to cancel any future gathering. The big thing in the late seventies were dances hosted by car clubs. No DJ's back then. Most had two or three bands. I remember collecting the flyers people would pass around at school for the dances.

The Shades Of Brown and The Lamp Lighters CC's used to hang at Delhi and Memorial Park. Most of the cars on the street were '48 up through '68. Irvine park had lots of people cruising and hanging out as well. Hydraulic were just becoming popular but still didn't dominate the scene. Military surplus and tailgates. 

My cousin had a lifted, lime green suede '55 belair with "Angel Baby" written on the back window. Writing a song on your car was cool then as were those organ pipe speaker covers and diamond tuck interiors. His car had those cheesy fake whitewalls that went between the rim and the tire. 

Some guy down the street had a very clean, lifted '60 Impala that was painted a flip/flop eggplant color with a contrasting roof and rocket insert. It was lifted and had a nice waffle tufted crushed velvet interior. Every one was still getting interior work in Tiajuana.

My Neighbor had a very cool, lifted, '57 belair. It was root beer brown with an all white diamond interior that was made up with Riviera bucket seats in front and a Rivi seat in back. It was nosed and decked with a station wagon rear bumper and a set of supremes. 

In high school, some kid who moved down from San Jo was selling the first issue of Lowrider Magazine starting from the first issue. It was only a buck so what the hell. I have every issue of the first 2 years. Nor Cal cars were lacking compared to Orange County and L.A. but it was the only magazine exclusively about low riding. I'd cruise with my primo in his ruby red '64 Impala. Back then, High School parking lots were like a car show.

I'd hit the RG Canning shows at the Anaheim Convention Center and the Low Rider Happenings in ELA. Willie G sang at the first one. No fights, no bullshit, no trailer queens, just great cars and nice people. After the show everyone cruised Whittier Blvd till 4am.

By the late 80's Low riding had become so commercial and about getting points at car shows, that I just focused on other things in my life but make time for small shows with the old school crowd. I still have my '53 Chevy Pickup done up old school style. I still use it to haul shit but still cruise it on holidays and what have you.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Jan 11 2009, 11:30 AM~12669768
> *I've been around low riding all my life. My Mom and aunts cruised a '54 belair back in the fifties with cement bags in the trunk and had it nosed and decked. They bought it new then fixed it up. My Grandma had a '53 belair hard top. In the sixties my aunt had a '63 and a '66 Riviera and my great aunt and uncle had a '60 Impala they used to take my sister, brother and I to mcdonalds in.
> 
> In the seventies was when I was about 12 or 13 my mom would drop me off at mile square park in Fountain Valley when the Classics car club had their gathering back in early to mid seventies. I remember one year everyone was blasting Lowrider by War on their 8 track players. The last year I went, some dumb ass was shooting a gun and started a riot, fucking up the event and forcing the Classics to cancel any future gathering. The big thing in the late seventies were dances hosted by car clubs. No DJ's back then. Most had two or three bands. I remember collecting the flyers people would pass around at school for the dances.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

My dad always owned older cars so I grew up around the big american cars... But what did it for me was when I was younger(around 11-12 yrs old) I used to play soccer in this park which was the hot spot for cruising through and chilling with your cars, and I always remember when the few lowriders that were here came through hopping and posing in different positions, I was hooked from there  I knew from there I always wanted one :biggrin: And the Snoop and Dre videos inspired me more to eventually own one


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

i was born and raised in the east side of san jose .
that pretty much did it for me...... born in 71 growin up there it's in my heart .
now that im a family man and moved 90 miles away it is still and always be in 
my heart.......... we use to hang out at 7/11 at the corner of king and storyeatin nachos and drinking big gulps in the early 80's every body and anybody would just drive up in lifted cars 77 montes 64 impalas alot of mid 70's glass houses grand prix . rollin on spokes and 5.20's you were the man if you rolled some 13 inch star wires 


i can go on and on but i type to damn slow .so thats my little story :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jan 13 2009, 10:15 PM~12697962
> *i was born and raised in the east side of san jose .
> that pretty much did it for me...... born in 71 growin up there it's in my heart .
> now that im a family man and moved 90 miles away it is still and always be in
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 8 2009, 11:21 AM~12643431
> *For me I have always loved cars and just about every aspect of them. My love for lowriding started in 1988 cruizing San Jose with my brothers friend Art in his kandy oriental blue 78 toyota celica. Admiring all the impalas, caddys, euros, and of course mini trucks...lol.back then the mini trucks domminated the scene. The cruizing and car shows, those were good times. a few years later in early 1993, I purchased that celica from my brothers friend. Later that same year I joined a local car club, and my fasination just grew from there. Scince leaving that car club in 1997, some friends and I started a new club which is were i still am to this day. Although I have had many vehicles over the years, from caddys, regals, culass, and impalas, I still own that celica to this day.
> 
> Over the years I have met many people alot of wich I consider very close, even family to me. and for that I am truly thankful.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 8 2009, 12:21 PM~12643431
> *For me I have always loved cars and just about every aspect of them. My love for lowriding started in 1988 cruizing San Jose with my brothers friend Art in his kandy oriental blue 78 toyota celica. Admiring all the impalas, caddys, euros, and of course mini trucks...lol.back then the mini trucks domminated the scene. The cruizing and car shows, those were good times. a few years later in early 1993, I purchased that celica from my brothers friend. Later that same year I joined a local car club, and my fasination just grew from there. Scince leaving that car club in 1997, some friends and I started a new club which is were i still am to this day. Although I have had many vehicles over the years, from caddys, regals, culass, and impalas, I still own that celica to this day.
> 
> Over the years I have met many people alot of wich I consider very close, even family to me. and for that I am truly thankful.
> *


pics of the celica . 
por favor :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 AM~12720596
> *pics of the celica .
> por favor  :biggrin:
> *


the pic of the car as it is today is in my profile


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modesto64_@Jan 16 2009, 12:27 AM~12720596
> *pics of the celica .
> por favor  :biggrin:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## lefhandman (Jan 12, 2009)

HELLO LOWRIDER CRAZY PEOPLE THIS IS THE LEFHANDMAN,I GOT INTO LOWRIDING BY GOING TO CALI BY BEING IN THE MARINES...SAW A LOWRIDER CRUSING AND HAD TO GET ONE ,I BUILDING MY SECOND ONE NOW ,MY FIRST ONE HAS BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,,I AM NOW TRYING TO GROW THE MOVEMENT HERE IN PHILLY THEYhttp://s433.photobucket.com/albums/qq55/LEFHANDMAN/?action=view&current=Picture011.jpg LOVE THESE CARS HERE


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 16 2009, 04:43 AM~12721169
> *PM SENT
> *


thats a nice little car . thanks for the pics always good to look back in time .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lefhandman_@Jan 16 2009, 05:17 AM~12721195
> *HELLO LOWRIDER CRAZY PEOPLE THIS IS THE LEFHANDMAN,I GOT INTO LOWRIDING BY GOING TO CALI BY BEING IN THE MARINES...SAW A LOWRIDER CRUSING AND HAD TO GET ONE ,I BUILDING MY SECOND ONE NOW ,MY FIRST ONE HAS BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE,,I AM NOW TRYING TO GROW THE MOVEMENT HERE IN PHILLY THEYhttp://s433.photobucket.com/albums/qq55/LEFHANDMAN/?action=view&current=Picture011.jpg LOVE THESE CARS HERE
> *



Let me fix pic....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I start lowriding by people who I hang out is lowrider....

My friend kept bugging to buy car to built lowrider. I kept saying I will and never did so. My friend bought me 81 Cutlass. So, I built hopper back in 2004. When few trophy and cash. Frame crack, by my friend kept telling me put more weight. I junk it. Second car I bought 86 Regal. Got fire in trunk. Now, I am builting show car saem car. Its in paint shop now.
My RIP hopper..








2006








Few month ago...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT for an fantastic topic :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

Lowriders caught my interest back in the mid 70s in San Diego. When my uncle (RIP) rolled up in a 73 Riviera on Cragars. The Car Club was the Bachelors back then. So now along with my other cars, I have a 71 Riviera in respect to my Uncle. Through the years, seen a lot of trends come and go. but after it's all said and done.. It's still 13s & 14s on mine!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 5 2009, 10:24 PM~12618130
> *Picked up a copy of Lowrider Magazine.
> *



Yeah me too. It was the issue where Casanova from Rollerz Only was the Lowrider of the Month. :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to get Burger King on Crenshaw Blvd in the late 80's when i was about 5 years old as a kid in the back of my dad's stock Cutty, hearing him say "i cant stand these lowrider mother fka's, they think they can do whatever they want with the streets"(cuz they were blocking traffic), so i looked up curious and saw a Brown 65 hoppin right infront of our car and a sexy candy purple 64 goin by.
That was all i needed! :biggrin: 

ps- now my dad talks mess all the time about me loving it lol!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 20 2009, 03:42 PM~12762582
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WHEN I SEEN A YOUNG HOG & O.G RIDER VIDEO FOR THE FIRST TIME, DAMN THAT'S ALL IT TOOK AND I WAS HOOKED..... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

when i was younger my brother use to bring the magazines home


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ACTUALLY WHEN I WAS LIKE 5-7 I REMEBER MY OLDER BRO HAD A SHIT LOAD OF LOWRIDER MAGS AND ONE DAY OF OF HIS BUDDYS "A LIL MEBER STARY 52" CAME TO THE PAD TO PICK HIM UP I STILL REMEMBER IT WAS A GREEN 69 IMPALA AND IT WAS JUICED AND THATS PRITTY MUTCH THE FIRST TIME I SAW A LOWRIDER....ALSO HE WOULD TAKE ME TO HOLLYWOOD TO GO CRUISE WHEN I WAS LITTLE HE ALSO TOOK ME TO CRENSHAW AND WHITTIER AND IT JUST STUCK....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I was around lowriders my whole life, but never really noticed or triped off them. My pops tells me I use to get picced up from school in one when I was in kindergarden!!!LOL!!
I got hooked around 88 when I was 10, I saw a clean ass glass house across the street from here I was living at the time. It was a champane color on some 13'' d'z, layed out, with a INDIVIDUALS plaque in the bacc window! I later found out the owner was none other the Charles Clayton.
as a youngster I got into other things, and alot of shit living the life, but getting a lolo was always my dream. I finally ostarted fixing up a bike when I was 15, and I been knee deep in this since!
I always wanted to be around lolo's as a kid.always trying to sneek out to shows or cruz nights, or any kinda function they were having. 

I had 2 clubs I always wanted to join, when I moved up north, I thought I could never be a INDIVIDUAL, but there were some homies out here that rolled there cars everyday, and some I went to school with. That Club was AZTLAN IMPERIALS, and I had a good friend that was a member that intrused me to the club! It was a honor for me to get in and I repped the club with pride for 8 years untill the club was no more.
after that I followed my dream as a youngster and became a INDIVIDUAL, and the rest is history!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Late 70's early 80's growing up in Tejas, I would visit my Abuelita and uncles in San Anto every summer. My uncle was a tru, he had every magazine, Lowrider, Q-Vo, Firme, in the summers it was my favorite thing to do was work on cars and cruise with him, read everything I could about Lowriding, and the cultura of lowriding. 

When I moved to San Anto permanently it took over me, I was just into it and nothing else got my attention. I would be in school thinkin about cruisin listening to WAR, or the other 8 tracks my uncle had. He rolled tru spokes, supremes, starwires, 5.60's 5.20s, seen it all. 

Moved to Northern Cali in 85 after my uncle got locked up. Wouldnt you know, my dads brothers were into Lowriders too. But Califas style. It was different, but still koo as fuck to me, it wasnt new to me. Started makin my paper and bought a cutlass, and from there it never stopped. I don't think i can ever let it go.. havent been without a clean ride since, not a show ride, but I alwasy had a clean cruiser.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Late 70's i bought a lowrider mag at a panaderia and got hooked since then. built a 63 impala and regal in the early 90's. sold my 63 impala to pay a school loan and my regal got t-boned by someone running away from a cop. lost $ on both. i haven't built anything since then but always had love for the rides and lifestyle. hopefully will do a g-body here soon just to fk with but i'm known to get tired and flip rides quick. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 21 2009, 07:57 AM~12769854
> *I was around lowriders my whole life, but never really noticed or triped off them. My pops tells me I use to get picced up from school in one when I was in kindergarden!!!LOL!!
> I got hooked around 88 when I was 10, I saw a clean ass glass house across the street from here I was living at the time. It was a champane color on some 13'' d'z, layed out, with a INDIVIDUALS plaque in the bacc window! I later found out the owner was none other the Charles Clayton.
> as a youngster I got into other things, and alot of shit living the life, but getting a lolo was always my dream. I finally ostarted fixing up a bike when I was 15, and I been knee deep in this since!
> ...


  good story Rick.. whats up homie


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

IT WAS BACK IN 1991. I SAW BOYZ IN THE HOOD AND I WANTED A RED HYUNDAI...JK :roflmao: :roflmao:. I SAW THAT 64 CONV. JUICED AND THAT WAS IT. I THINK IT WAS FEBUARY, I STARTED SEARCHING FOR A CAR. FINALLY FOUND ONE IN MY PRICE RANGE, IT WAS A 1965 IMPALA SS FOR $750 IT RAN BUT SMOKED THE WHOLE TOWN UP. :biggrin: THERE WAS NO PICS OF THE CAR. JUST A SMALL CLASSIFIED AD IN SOME PAPER. I HAD NO IDEA WHAT A 65 EVEN LOOKED LIKE........ALL I NEW IT WAS A 60'S IMPALA AND THAT WAS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME.

HERE WE ARE IN 2009 AND I STILL HAVE THE CAR. SHIT I WAS ALWAYS POOR SO I STILL HAVEN'T FINISHED IT. BUT I HAVE NEVER GIVING UP ON THE DREAM OF FINISHING IT AND IT WILL BE AT THE DENVER SHOW THIS YEAR. THEN MY LIFE WILL HAVE COME FULL CIRCLE.

4 DOGS COME AND GONE 
1 EX FIANCEE
1 CURRENT WIFE
2 NEW CHILDREN
18 YEARS TO FINISH YOUR IMPALA..........PRICELESS


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

Q-VO RAZA! IT WAS 1986 WEN I FIRST GOT IN TO LOWRIDING. LIVING IN EAST LOS ANGELES WHITTIER AND MC BRIDE, I WAS SIX YEARS OLD WEN I STOLE A VHS MOVIE FROM MY UNCLE FLACO IT WAS A GANGSTER MOVIE CALLED BOULEVARD NIGHTS I WATCHED IT OVER AND OVER JUST TO SEE THE BLUE MONTE CARLOS CRUISE DOWN MY BLOCK AND STOP NEXT TO PORKYS RESTAURANT. AND THATS WEN I FIRST BUSTED A NUT AND I HAD TO GET ME A MONTE CARLOS. ALRATO! :biggrin:


----------



## RB84REGAL (Dec 4, 2008)

Mine was prob the Dr Dre video Nuthin but a G thang that got me interested then picking up a Lowrider Mag i was hooked then i seen a 81 n up Monte non LS hoppin on Ost the main criuse strip in my town then i was addicted


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

I WAS JUST A KID, BUT THE MOVIES, BLVD KNITES AND WALK PROUD/TALL (for those who know) INTRODUCED ME INTRODUCED ME TO THE RIDES. PLUS, I HAD AN UNCLE W/ A JUICED 65 WHO USED TO TAKE ME FOR A RIDE. THOUGHT IT WAS THE BADDEST SHIT AROUND. FUCK YEAH, STILL DO....... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

grew up in the gardens of south east loss(jardin, pico rivera)
back in da late 80's
had a primered glass house, used to kick it by the old drive in (fiesta 4 ),
by the bridge.
it was cool for awhile then the bangin' got otta control
met a black homie from pomona who also had a glasshouse, so we started cruisin' together,
hollywoo, bristol, highland, maganolia, shaw, tijuana 
we would leave about 6 pm friday nite 
and not get home until 5-6 am saturday take a nap, shower and head back out.
thats what got me into the movement


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

south texas
City parades and at azalduas park and 10th street.
Boulevard Nights at video rental place.
And it runs in the family my uncles in his 63 in the 80's 
black paint, blue interior with bucket seats, sunroof, chain steering wheel sittin on cragars.
Plus my barrio(hood) was the main neighborhood in the city living the lifestyle.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## my78olds (Jan 12, 2008)

i was born on the south side of pueblo colorado 
i always seen lowriders everyday
seeing car clubs that arent even around to day had a big part of it 
my brother had a cutty sold it and i got mine and i am trying to keep it alive in my family

i know i will always have a lowrider
seeing the cars back in the 90s got me started


----------



## mr. cadlac (Oct 7, 2007)

i think me and my homies were born into it, no fam doing -- it just seemed right. trying to stand out always,and we succeeded LACTICITY LOWRIDER nobody around our way doing the lowrider thing but us-- fuck a donk we set em' on the ground


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@Jan 22 2009, 05:39 PM~12785297
> *i think me and my homies were born into it, no fam doing -- it just seemed right. trying to stand out always,and we succeeded LACTICITY LOWRIDER  nobody around our way doing the lowrider thing but us-- fuck a donk we set em' on the ground
> *


FUCK THEM :machinegun: DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i was 13 when i picked up my first lowrider mag and i was hooked saved all my cash and built a lowrider bike. what really got me hooked was when my buddy got hydraulics on his truck and took me for a spin and when i came back home i had the biggest grin on my face and from then on i saved my cash and now have too lowriders, a 63 chevy impala and 94 lincoln town car :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

i was 5 yr old wen i got into lowriding.
my dad had 84 cutty nd always took me for rides
since then i helped him build his cars
now in 15 and have a 92 towncar of my own
lowriding is gonna go for generations in my family

LOWRIDERS 4 LIFE


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

back in the early eighties my older brother had a 72 impala with cragars and fender skirts. he was a veterano from hawthorne. R.I.P BRO I MISS YOU


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

I WOULD SAY IN 84/85 my older brother had a 73 riv with candy paint and patterns switched up on all gold ds, which he stillhas in his garage , and my dad had a green 62 conv. juiced. so I guess its a family thing.. :biggrin: and also my sister had a mini truck,


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Back in high school I was into muscle cars. It was in high school about 4 years ago when my homie bought his 85 Monte and threw some spokes on it. Lowriders had always caught my attention but it wasnt until then that I decided I wanted a lo lo of my own. I decided to get rid of my mustang. With the money in hand I had to beg and finally convince my dad to sell me his 86 Cutty. Damn am I happy I did that!! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2009, 10:01 AM~12769883
> * good story Rick.. whats up homie
> *


Just trying to stacc my chips homie!!
heard you did some changes on that clean ass 4?! cant wait to see it homie!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Ice cubes today was a good day video did it for me!!!


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

Something that has never gone out of style like the fads of mini truckin, Euros, etc.


----------



## draggenass63 (Nov 24, 2008)

I GROW UP IN ONTARIO CA it was all around me so i got my 1st truck and lifted it and the bed back in 85 . i have done about 10 cars and trucks since them .doing a 48 truck now . i am a white boy butt its in my blood now


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

THIS BAD AS 65 I SEEN IN A LRM DONT KNOW WAT ISSUE BUT THE 65 HAD ALOT OF PATTERNS AND HAD A PURPLR KANDY OVER THEM.THEY HAD TOTALLY REWORKED THE WHOLE BODY.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i always liked lowriders but was also into hotrods. i was at a lowrider show & saw this car. never looked back after. was lucky enough to meet the owner. good guy.































:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

I've been into cars as long as I can remember. First time I saw a Lowrider I was livin in Tampa Florida. It was an Impala, I can't remember the year, and he locked up the front and dumped the rear. We were right next to him at the stop light and I was Hooked!!! We moved around a bunch so I never got to build anything. I didn't get a Lowrider until pretty late. I finally made my way here to CO. and got into Imports real heavy, but I always remember how badass and detailed that Impala was but I never got one. I remember the wife tellin me "you should build a lo-lo". Then my Homie Fe was building his Monte and I helped out a little bit putting that together. Once it was done, he asked if I wanted to go with him to test drive it and make sure everything worked right. And he wanted me to know what it was like to be in a lo-lo. I got in and it was a done deal. I bought a 85 Fleetwood a couple of months after that and had that for about a year and got rid of it. Then I got my 84 Regal that I still have and work on till this day. Me and Fe started Ruthless Kustoms Car Club and rolled with them for about 4 years. Since then we've both left Ruthless. We still keep in touch and we're still tight with the Ruthless Family. We still Lowride and bullshit whenever we can. Shit changes but the friendships I've made over the years in this lifestyle are still solid for the most part!!!!  


I will always be a Lowrider!!! I'm still into Imports and all vehicles.. I appreciate a well built vehicle regardless of what it is, you can always tell when someone put hard work and there heart into a car, they stand out the most. If you put some shit together half assed, no matter what kind a car you drive you will get CLOWNED!!
Thats my story, a little different than most but I will always be a Lowrider!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg Izz Dogg_@Jan 26 2009, 10:58 AM~12817873
> *I've been into cars as long as I can remember. First time I saw a Lowrider I was livin in Tampa Florida. It was an Impala, I can't remember the year, and he locked up the front and dumped the rear. We were right next to him at the stop light and I was Hooked!!! We moved around a bunch so I never got to build anything. I didn't get a Lowrider until pretty late. I finally made my way here to CO. and got into Imports real heavy, but I always remember how badass and detailed that Impala was but I never got one. I remember the wife tellin me "you should build a lo-lo". Then my Homie Fe was building his Monte and I helped out a little bit putting that together. Once it was done, he asked if I wanted to go with him to test drive it and make sure everything worked right. And he wanted me to know what it was like to be in a lo-lo. I got in and it was a done deal. I bought a 85 Fleetwood a couple of months after that and had that for about a year and got rid of it. Then I got my 84 Regal that I still have and work on till this day. Me and Fe started Ruthless Kustoms Car Club and rolled with them for about 4 years. Since then we've both left Ruthless. We still keep in touch and we're still tight with the Ruthless Family. We still Lowride and bullshit whenever we can. Shit changes but the friendships I've made over the years in this lifestyle are still solid for the most part!!!!
> I will always be a Lowrider!!! I'm still into Imports and all vehicles.. I appreciate a well built vehicle regardless of what it is, you can always tell when someone put hard work and there heart into a car, they stand out the most. If you put some shit together half assed, no matter what kind a car you drive you will get CLOWNED!!
> Thats my story, a little different than most but I will always be a Lowrider!!!! :biggrin:
> *


well put


----------



## Bigg Izz Dogg (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jan 27 2009, 04:43 AM~12826774
> *well put
> *


Thanks Homie!!


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

BACK N THE 65 OR 66 ...MY DADS BUDDY HAD A 57 NOMAD WAGON CRUSH VELVET DIAMOND TUCK INSIDE BLUE AN WHITE AND A SHINING BLUE PAINT JOB.....IT WAS PRETTY...HE LET THE TAIL GATE DOWN 2 SHOW POPS THE PUMPS...IT WAS 2 OF THEM AND A LOT OF OIL...BUT WHEN HE MADE THE CAR GO UP THEN DOWN....I WAS HOOK...I DIDNT KNOW WHAT IT WAS BUT WANTED ME ONE WHEN I GOT OLDER....IN 76 I GOT MY FIRST...IN 84 I STOP 4 THE FAMILY...AND STARTED AGAIN IN 02 I AINT STOPIN THIS TIME :worship:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i got into lowriding when i was 15 my primo had a 1963 impala ss convertible i was hooked after he took me to my first lowrider show mexican fiesta in milwaukee wi 1995 after that i had always told him one day i would buy the 63 from him i then bought an 86 grand prix it got stolen got another it got stolen then i bought a 72 monte carlo sold that one then i bought a 74 impala which i am redoing and 3 years ago i finally bought the 63 from my primo and now i help coordinate with my somos uno brothers,mexican fiesta's car show :biggrin: LOWRIDER FOR LIFE


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

VP SOMOS UNO LOWRIDER C.C.MILWAUKEE CHAPTER


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

i so wanted to be mexican :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

my baby mama got me in to it..


----------



## sypher (Jan 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

how come these young bocs r putting 20 25 30 rims on thier car and think it looks good dont get it


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Growing up in El Paso TX, I wathced the Imperials, New Breed and Undertakers CC's cruise Ascarate Park. It's just the feel of it all - THEE STLYE OF A LOWRIDER!


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Forgot to mention! My bother Big Ray and the OG owner of Rattle Trap, Imperials CC, as well.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i've been into lowriders since i picked up my first Lowrider Magazine back when i was 7. but it wasn't until my 8th grade year that i found out that my science teacher knew my father, but also was a lowrider himself. i remember me and him became more like friends rather than teacher/student. it was cool because since he was a science teacher he always found a way to relate hydraulics or cars to what he was teaching that day. then he finally put some all gold 14's on his gold fleetwood with the coker 5.20's and one day when the class was outside he actually let me pull his car around the parking lot :biggrin: that felt really good and pretty much since then i been hooked....and i'm only 17 (well i'll be 17 on the 22nd) and that was when i was like 13 or 14 so i'm just getting started :biggrin:


----------



## cocampo (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 12:42 AM~12872285
> *Forgot to mention!  My bother Big Ray and the OG owner of Rattle Trap, Imperials CC, as well.
> *


----------



## cocampo (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Feb 1 2009, 12:42 AM~12872285
> *Forgot to mention!  My bother Big Ray and the OG owner of Rattle Trap, Imperials CC, as well.
> *


I been around lowriders for ever my uncle was in crusaders up in salas and my bro has worked on lowriders with poly rudy pulga and Johnny el diablo reynoso up in salas what got me into lowriders my 10 year old son playing video games he said he wanted a lowrider so know Im building a 86 cutlass I got the car about 2 monthes ago already bought hydros but of course pro hopper soon my bro will paint it and stripe it he is in la for a couple of months if he stays till summer Ill have him cut the top Alf el wapo if you know him


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

It was a combination of alot of things. Much of which was already said. 


-Music Videos

Masta Ace Inc. "born to roll"
Ice Cube "It was a good day"

-Some of the movies that were coming out at the time, 
Menace to Society, 
Boyz in the Hood.

There was this house a few blocks away that my school bus would drive by. Had a mazda b2200 lowrider, was beautiful back in the day. In MN lowriding was almost non existant, but when I saw them I was especially hooked cause it was totally different than anything anyone else was driving.....Bought a few lowrider magazines when I was 12/13 and that was it for me. Started cruising our local strips with the only 2 other guys that were into lowriding at that time that I knew/hung out with. Started noticing the few that were around here, rolled spokes on every car I drove, no matter how hideous it looked. And believe me, it was hideous. 


not as cool of story as some, but thats really all it took.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

growin up my dad was a mechanic so i was always surrounded by old school cars cuz he liked them also... easier to maintain... nways i always had a love for old school cars... then i saw the movie friday and thats when i saw the lowriders and ever since then i always wanted one... eventually i found a clean 81 parisienne coupe and decided this would be the car that i would make a lowrider... ever since i've always been into lowriding... anythin else isnt my taste ricers sports cars i dont like em and wouldnt bother getting one... call me crazy but theres just something about building your own lowrider that money cant buy


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

It started back when i was 9, bought my first model car. Didnt have any intention to make it a lowrider, but one of homies back then said throw some lil gold d's on it. Once i saw the look, i was hooked, and strived to learn as much as i can, do build away. That was then, now im 23 and have countless models under my belt and some bikes.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

THE NEW SHIRT I MADE
















THE COPY I WENT OFF OF








THE INVOICE









*HERE IS THE STUFF YOU ASKED ME TO SEND YOU BRO CAN YOU REVIEW IT AND GIVE ME A CALL 602 575 6518 MIKE*


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

For me it was simple lowriders like altered image, loco 64, punch 84, the first stricly business, all of the dealbas elite rides, and shawn dempseys purple mazda "purple haze"..... the list could go on but the rides from the 90's were the shit, no disrespect to cars out now but those set the bar for all current lowriders.....other than that it was the girls


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

SIMPLE....I WAS DRAGGED TO CAR SHOW AFTER CAR SHOW WIT MY YOUNGER BRO AND SIS BY MY DAD WHO IS ONE OF THA BEST!!! NOW THAT IM OLDER I APPRECIATE AND LOVE LOWRIDERS!!!! 

DAUGHTER OF THA TX LEGEND :biggrin: 

*PURO SS*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT for a great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

I grew up broke. i couldnt even get the magazines half the time. lol i use to get kicked out of wall mart for just looking and not buying.. so when i turned 15 got a job and robed my buddy out of his regal, and saved and saved for rims and dros...... its been like crack :biggrin: lowrideing is my drug!!!!!


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

FOR ME IT WAS MY UNCLE, HE HAD A 63 RAG IN THE EARLY 80'S.
I REMEMBER I WAS ABOUT 8 AND COMING HOME FROM L.A ON THE FREEWAY SITTING IN THE BACK SEAT WITH THE TOP DOWN, THAT 'S WAS IT FOR ME


----------



## herbyk (Feb 23, 2009)

A good friend of mine passed away and left me his car. He loved it, and made me promise i would take care of it when he died. That was in 2000. It is a 75 Chrysler Cordoba, it has been lowered, with some kind of 10"wide wires, white leather interior, some air shocks on the back. not in the best condition. It was my daily driver in high school. i got stuck on speed bumps all the time. i am currently restoring the car, it wont ever be a show car, but i want it to look good cruisin.


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Feb 16 2009, 01:57 AM~13015272
> *TTT for a great topic :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

my inspiration was BUD, he is a Mod on here, i use to see his cutty and i was like damn im gon get me a low one day, :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

wen i was a kid and in cen cal tulare ca low rider used to have a show at the fair grounds i just fell in love with da spokes and white walls da juice on da cars i knew that was for me i think i was like 8 and havent stopd since now my kids love it to along with my lady ....


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2009, 07:59 AM~12769867
> *Late 70's early 80's growing up in Tejas, I would visit my Abuelita and uncles in San Anto every summer.  My uncle was a tru, he had every magazine, Lowrider, Q-Vo, Firme, in the summers it was my favorite thing to do was work on cars and cruise with him, read everything I could about Lowriding, and the cultura of lowriding.
> 
> When I moved to San Anto permanently it took over me, I was just into it and nothing else got my attention.  I would be in school thinkin about cruisin listening to WAR, or the other 8 tracks my uncle had.  He rolled tru spokes, supremes, starwires, 5.60's 5.20s, seen it all.
> ...


i remember when i was like 11 or 12 (im 17 now) i seen you cruisin in west sac on todhunter you were in your brown 64 and i remember watching you lock it up on all 4's :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 4 2009, 09:06 PM~13186074
> *i remember when i was like 11 or 12 (im 17 now) i seen you cruisin in west sac on todhunter  you were in your brown 64 and i remember watching you lock it up on all 4's :cheesy:
> *


Right on lil homie.. uffin: uffin: One of the joys of Lowriding is cruising through your neighborhood.. I still roll just like that


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 5 2009, 08:13 AM~13189414
> *Right on lil homie..  uffin:  uffin: One of the joys of Lowriding is cruising through your neighborhood.. I still roll just like that
> *


yea i still see you cruisin with the top down :thumbsup: next time i see you ill say whats up


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

Good topic  :thumbsup:


----------



## asphlat dancin 59 (Feb 6, 2009)

my first influence happened back in 97 with a friend of mine that had a lowrider magazine that i checked out and was soon hooked after. i couldn't afford buying them so i would look at the them at the library after looking at the rap cds dreaming of one day owning one. my second influence came from my uncle's 70 monte carlo and his stack of lowrider magazines which further solidified my passion for lowriding.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

My story is very simular to all. Growing up in the late 70's early 80's my mom, tia and tio's all had lowriders. My tio Vince had a CLEAN 62 Impala that he sold to his friend that he still has to this day. From there all my tio's had Monte Carlo's 71-77. They were in the Orpheus club out of Delano. I think one of my tio's was part of the Majestics Delano at one point. I was very young but I do recall lots of talk about the Majestics. I know somewhere at my grandmothers house there is some OLD Orpheus paddles ( I think they may still be there.) 
As a youngster my tio's would have these big car club parties in the back of my grandma house. They had 20+ acres of land so the cops coming to the out skirts of Delano wasnt going to happen at least not back then. There would be what seemed like 100's of lowriders in the back hopping and having the music cranked up. Sounds from Tower of Power, War, Santana etc was always the themed music. 

I can recall my tio Stevie asking do you know what this does? I said no he said hit it up. Bang the front lifted FAST i was trippin.. a 7 yr old kid hitting a switch man I knew I had to own one when I was an adult. As the years went on and my tio's cars changed and their lifestyles changed as well , but I was hooked on lowriding. So skip some 25-30 yrs later I felt that it would be cool to build a lowrider after myfriend was killed by a drunk driver on his motorcycle. When my tio's got wind of my wanting to build a lowrider they were stunned because I was a motorcycle nut. So to pay homage to my tio's Vince, Willie, Stevie Alvarado, and Homer Garza whom all had the big body Monte's I took it upon myself to find one and build it. So now I have a 77 Monte that I am building in memory of my mother who passed from breast cancer she to also had a Monte Carlo it was a Green 70-72 that she later gave to my tia. My other tia Rosie had an ill 73 Impala Green with the twisted bar grill. One morning I woke and the Supremes were gone... In Delano and McFarland lowriding was HUGE in the small town. I will ask for pictures from my tias and tio's.

Oh yeah my wife hates my Monte but not what it means to me. My friends say its the Divorce car I say its the keeping me home with you and the kids and teaching them about finishing what you start.
Thats my story on how I got into lowriding. I guess its my way of saying thank you for showing the coolest cars on the road to me and the world. 



Alex G!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jan 20 2009, 09:54 PM~12766863
> *WHEN I SEEN A YOUNG HOG & O.G RIDER VIDEO FOR THE FIRST TIME, DAMN THAT'S ALL IT TOOK AND I WAS HOOKED..... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that your final answer :roflmao:


----------



## the pussy getta (Dec 17, 2008)

FOR ME IT WAS WAS BOYS N THE HOOD I WAS 11 AND MY MOM TOOK ME TO THE MOVIES TO SEE IT AND WHEN I SAW CUBE HIT THE SWITCH THATS ALL IT TOOK FOR ME I HAD TO HAVE ONE


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

my aunt had a 64 impala in the back yard candy apple red with cragers. that she never drove :cheesy: ..my cousin had a 67 el co lifted upside down front to back..i used to go with him (which we would say were goin to east main drive in) to stribley park and cruise...i was hooked when me and my dad wer outside and IMPERIALS KING ORCHID drove down the street to the store...he parked it and layed it out...my dad said you see that shit....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

me was my 1sttrip to cali in the late 70's a 64 pulled up to the light an raised up an i said i gotta have me one on them cars when i get big, now I'm big an my wife hates it cause i still gotta have my toys....


but you know what its like when you grow up broke an you say when "i get big"....thats where I'm at now


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for LowRider stories


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 8 2009, 11:13 PM~13221331
> *me was my 1sttrip to cali in the late 70's a 64 pulled up to the light an raised up an i said i gotta have me one on them cars when i get big, now I'm big an my wife hates it cause i still gotta have my toys....
> but you know what its like when you grow up broke an you say when "i get big"....thats where I'm at now
> *



:biggrin: :thumbup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

Bad ass topic...... :thumbsup: 

As for me my old man and my uncles been doing this shit since I can remember......never thought about any other type of lifestyle ....went from model cars to lowrider bikes to cars.........guess u can say it runs in da family....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

i grew up in lamirada california and i was about 4 or 5 i remember my dads next door nieghbor miguel had a 84 elco on supremes and i remember goin over to his house and staring at how shinny the rims were him and my dad took me out to a carshow and i was hooked from then on and now that i have my own son i hope to have the legacy live on through him and my daughter


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Read about Ted Wells back in his hayday when he had the Super Deuce on the circuit. :worship: It's been on ever since, one way or another. :biggrin:


----------



## Grapejuice1998 (Mar 22, 2009)

The first Lowrider to really catch my eye was the orange one that Big Worm drove on Friday. After that, Sunday Driver affected me to the point where I felt like I had to Lowride some day. I have a car to build, but I haven't started it yet. Soon though.


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

when i was 8 yrs old ,that was 16 years ago i saw my first lowrider car it was a black impala and it lifted the back and thats when i got hooked into lowriders


----------



## aztecgrease (Jul 4, 2007)

MAN!! I WAS LIKE 13 AND I WAS IN MEXICO, WHERE IM FROM THERE WAS NO SUCH THING AS A LOWRIDER. AND SOME FRIENDS FROM SCHOOL CAME TO THE U.S.A AND TOOK SOME LRM MAGAZINES WITH THEM TO MY TOWN, I SAW A COUPLE OF BOMBS AND OTHER CARS ON THE MAGAZINE THAT GOT ME INTO IT. AND WHEN I WAS 15 I CAME TO THE U.S.A AND THE FIRST LOW LOW I SAW IN REAL LIFE WAS AN EL CAMINO AT THE CAR WASH. I'VE BEEN IN LOVE WITH LOWRIDERS SCINCE THEN.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just saw the OG's ridin and hitting switches and I was hooked :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

my brother rented boyz in the hood when it came out on vhs lol. the second i walked in is were they were gas hoppin down crenshaw the rest is history.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

the day i realized i was a real lowrider was the day i started setting my alarm to change my battery charger over to the next set :biggrin:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Apr 20 2009, 06:08 AM~13628338
> *the day i realized i was a real lowrider was the day i started setting my alarm to change my battery charger over to the next set  :biggrin:
> *


i remember them days :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well One day I was Board and was on the computer and found layitlow and I was hooked .Had to find a lowrider! :werd:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 23 2009, 04:22 PM~13669837
> *well One day I was Bord and was on the computer and fond layitlow and I was hooked .Had to find a lowrider! :werd:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I owe it all to MTV! Not just the music videos but back around 92' they had commercials for MTV showing kids building lowrider bikes and riding them through the park. I thought this was the coolest thing in the world!! So my friends and I started gathering up parts outta the sheds to build our bikes and started "LBC" Lowrider-Bike-Club. 
Living in Iowa we got props AND ridiculed but kept on Lowriding. It's how everyone knew us! When we were old enough to drive, we moved up to cars! My mom said "Lowriding" was a phase... 17 years later I'm addicted as ever! Lowriding isn't something I do, it's what I am!!


----------



## PRBella77 (May 6, 2009)

When I met my husband back in 95 he was already in a lowrider cc...DRASTIC...still together till this day. I've been supportive ever since. I love it when we go to shows and just mingle with other clubs. Its more than a hobby, its definately a lifestyle and sister/brotherhood the whole family can be a part of! :biggrin: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Natural's Wife


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

for me it was when i was about 4 or 5 and picked out a lil '64 model car that had spokes and a chain steering wheel.then when i was about 6 i saw my cousin had a '64 vert with hydraulics and ever since then i have loved lowriders


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Boyz N Tha Hood the famous Touch of Gold!


----------



## Big_Mac (Jan 6, 2010)

lows been in my fam since the 60s but i was made in the 90s haha i got hooked on em when i was bout 4 my dad put hydros on his homeboys bomba an he brought it to our house one day an they let me hop it a lil bit an up untill i was 14 i was all about model cars an bikes then i got myself a cutty :biggrin: which was my first juiced car an i had a few since then (im 18) haha some r kinda unbelievable considering my age but hey we all gotta have some kkinda hustle for shit we want que no???


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

seen the local club here in my neighborhood ROYAL VILLAGE multi patterns paint jobs big seventys cars mecca ca. going up north x mas hill park in Gilroy seen ROYAL EMPERORS CC just got HOOKED


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

growing up as a kid i seen my big homies crusing caprices impalas monte carlos i just wanted to be like them my first car was a 1996 fleetwood i got it in 2000


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think I was more or less born into it.My mom had a 1953 & 1954 belair.My uncle and aunt had 1956 & 1955 belairs.Growing up in pasadena california in the late 60s and early 70s is what cemented it for me.Growing up watching older homeboys like Radious,Ronald Dee Dee,Hamburger,Gordy,and then hitting my teenage years right around the time hydraulics started to take off in the 70s and watching two more of my pasadena homies, White Boy Chuck and Andy Lodi put Dena on the lowriding & hopping map.Also my trips to LA, and hanging out at Boys Market or Burger King or Crenshaw Blvd on sunday nights.Like I said,I was born to this :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i was born a lowrider the embilical cord from my mother to me was a 9 wire switch cord,lol j/k it all started from cheech and chong movies late 80's told my Mom i wanted a bouncing car like that,then got stronger from low mags...i had a set of cragars before i even owned a car hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

was born into it. my pops is one of the og's that started this chapter back in '79....come '84, i was being brought home from the hospital in a juiced six-fo, been in it ever since.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I don't really remember when I got hooked but my dad had a 78 gp lifted In the back when I was 2 he was always f'n with 65s and 66s impalas caprices and lesabres. When I was about 7 I got my first lrm. I was hooked on custom cars since then


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

damn will try to keep it short,was born in the IE,Fontana,we moved to Oregon in "68",was in 5th grade at that time,was just starting to build models and in 1970 got to go to the IE for the summer at my Nino's house in Bloomington,a cousin came by and took me to Palmetto park in Fontana,and coming into the parking lot was a jet black 64 Grand Prix with a LA rake,that ass went up as he came into the parking lot then slammed her when he parked it,I had never seen a car do that before and my cousin knew him and took me over there and I just couldn't take my eyes off that car,he hit the switches a few times for me,slow back then,and I still remember that day as if it was yesterday,I probably drove my cousins crazy forever talking about that GP,soon as I got back home tore apart every model I had and slammed them all,moved back to the IE in 73,got my first ride in 75,a 55 Pontiac and lowered her and been rollin' low since that summer day in 1970


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

BORN AND RAISED IN SAN DIEGO CA,NATIONAL CITY.USED TO RIDE MY BIKE WHEN I WAS 13 TO THE BLVD,BACK IN 77 WHEN LOW RIDER WERE AT THEIR PEAK,SAW ONE AND GOT HOOKED,MY FIRST LO LO BACK IN EARLY HIGH SCHOOL. NOW 43,BEEN TO A DIVORSE,HARD TIMES,KIDS GOING TO COLLEGE,BUT STILL IN THE GAME,TILL DEATH DO US PART THANK GOD FOR THE SPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

growing up in la in the late 80s i used to have to hide my lowrider magazine on the bus when i read it in junior high because the mexicans would talk shit because i was white and if i liked lowriders,then i was just trying to be "mexican"funny thing is when i built my first car it was better than all theirs then they shut up real quick and then we all became good friends the end.


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

LOWRIDING IS IN MY DNA...IN MY FAMILY...ON MY DADS SIDE...GROWING UP IN PACOIMA CA. I USED TO HEAR ALL DA STORIES...OF MY UNCLES AND THEIR LOWRIDERS FROM PUTTING SAND BAGS IN DA TRUNK TO SPOTLIGHTS....AND AFTER MOVING TO LAS VEGAS EVERY NOW AND THAN ONE OF THE FAMILY FRIENDS WOULD SHOW UP IN A CLEAN ASS BOMB.....SEEIN THE WAY MY FAMILY REACTING, WAS LIKE THE FAMILY FRIEND WAS THE PRESIDENT...THAN IT WAS MY OLDER COUSIN MOVING TO LAS VEGAS TO ESCAPE THE CALIFORNIA CRIME WAVE IN DA 90'S I WAS INTRODUCED TO THE IMPALAS...AFTER THAT I ALWAYS WANTED A 64...EVEN NOW MY TIOS STILL ROLL ON SPOKES...WHILE IN SCHOOL I WAS ALWAYS BUILDING LOWRIDER BIKES...BACK WHEN YOU HAD TO IMPERVISE...BEFORE YOU COULD JUS ORDER CUSTOM PARTS...AND NOW THAT IM OLDER I HAVE REACHED MY DREAM I OWN MY OWN LOWRIDER....SO I THINK IT WAS THE LIFESTYLE AND CULTURE THAT WAS ALWAYS IN MY FACE....IT WAS JUS A PART OF MY LIFESTYLE......


----------



## maladora (Jan 20, 2010)

for me my brothers were always into muscle cars and ya ive had a few muscle cars but i always come back to my lowriders.


i seen this crazy ass mini truck in lowrider mag one day while pickin up papers at the smoke shop and said fuck ya i wanna build somethin like that!!

i found a good deal on a mazda b2000 saved up as much as i could and bought a basic cce street pump setup went got some batteries and my uncle joe helped me put em in.

since then ive owned 3 nissan hardbodys 2 cutlass's 1 grandprix and 2 regals


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

You can read the story in this month's LRM "NEWLIFE CAR CLUB".

My Uncle was a big influence on me.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

cant remember whene exactly but as long as i can remember i always liked older cars ,lowriders , watchin cheech and chong, transform thier van thinkin thats fukin kool as hell


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

i think in '91? i was into the model cars :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

For me it wasnt just lowriding that got me hooked. 

Growing up overseas in Stockholm-Sweden i had no idea what a lowrider was until the mid 90´s when we got cable-TV. 
I remember being really inspired by music made by Eazy-E, Ice Cube, Kid Frost, Boo Ya Tribe, MC Eiht, Spice 1, South Central Cartel, 2 Pac, Too Short,Warren G, Nate dogg, Cypress hill, Snoop and Dre. 
Like i said it wasnt just the cars, it was the whole lifestyle as we interpret it...Khakis, chucks or cortez, baseball hats, drinkin eggers (we called them 40´s), actin real gangsta-like LOL! :biggrin: 

I remember when the movie-channel "Filmnet" showed Boyz N the Hood for the first time, I recorded that shit and watched it 12 times that summer.

In the mid and late 90´s we were all young and poor, the reality of ever rolling your own lowrider was just a stupid dream at the time. 
Alot of years passed and lots of stuff happened in life, i got a job and started makin money and the dream of getting a lowrider started to take form. 
In 2007 i had saved some cash and i found a 63 Impala on ebay, the car just struck me hard. 
I needed to get that car no matter what, so i went down to the bank the next day and asked for a loan. 
They saw that i had some cash saved so the granted me the loan.
I placed the highest bid and booked plane-tickets for me and my girlfriend to LA the next day, it all happened real fast.

I remember taking a cruise for the first time in the 63 down Slauson ave. with a big fuckin :biggrin: on my face. 

I knew i was hooked after that day.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

When i was a kid in Pacoima, CA my pops got his hands on a juiced fleetline that he used to sit me in and hit switches.. He's never really been into hydros, but he rolled that car for awhile and enjoyed it. since then we built a couple classics together, but then i went to our friend Richie's upholstery in Simi Valley, and he had a 64 on wires that i wanted. i tried to buy it off of him for 3 years, and he finally cracked and sold it to me when i was 18. never turning back now


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Before i could drive i played games like midnight club and san andreas and i would hook up the impalas and g-bodys to make them lowriders (hey its a start lol). But one Saturday evening in May 2008 i was walkin down the street in Manhattan (i think 5th av but anyway) there i saw Lunatics CC posted up with the 64 on 3 and three other cars dumped out. Man I stood there for a good minute just looking at the cars and ever since then i wanted a low low so i could just chill and hit the switches every now and then 

and thats my story :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

when i was like 11 my cousin had a box chevy he would pick me up from school. that's what started it for me and when i was 19 i bought a cutlass for 600 and my friend helped me juice it after that i was hooked


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

i was around 10-11 and my tio would buy lowrider mag. just 4 the girlz i would go thru lookin an the girlz n carz seeing how the people would have so much pride in ther carz . then i saw my cuzin josephs 64 SS and how proud he was doing all the work 2 it himself and how people would trip out when he would hit the switch. thatz what got me hooked :biggrin: now im 20 and building my 59 sedan (yes itz a 4door and im damn proud of it)


----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin (Sep 8, 2005)

Shit I always like lowriders. Wen I was still in elementary down in florida, every morning my mom took me and my bro to school, but stopped at mcdonalds on the way.. And every morning we used to see the same purple flaked out eclipse sittin on spokes. I always loved the car, but it wasn't til I seen a 64 for the first time that i truly became a fanatic. I was 7 and I remember it was baby blue with a white top sittin on chrome Dayton with gold hubs and nipples, and wen the driver seen me lookin he started hittin the switches then rolled out on a three once the light turned. That was it. Then wen my big bro started goin To middle school, he used to bring home lowrider mags all the time and I would jus sit and read them all the time. Lol. Wen I was 13 I started makin money(doin stupid shit) but I bought a bmx bike, threw apehangers on it, some forks and spokes on it. It was ghettoo as shit but I loved it, my first lowrider. Every week it got stolen and every week I would find it and fight whoever stole it to get it back, lol dedicated. Now I'm 20, bought my first caddy legally last year and plan on gettin I right!


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

My mom said when she was 8 1/2 months pregnet my dad would be hittn switches and I would be bouncing in her tummy. then when I was born and started to grow up my pops had caprices and fleetlines, not to metion all my uncles that had bombs and a gang of lolos in they drive way!


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

My pops and the rest of my family had low lows when i was a baby that got me into it...I didnt sleep with a teddy bear when i was a baby my pops built me a Kandy purple 64 Impala model car i used to sleep with that :biggrin: :biggrin: and he used to throw on Lowrider videos when i would eat or else i wouldnt eat anything and start crying...now im 18 and working on my 63
heres a pic of his old monte back in the 80s Purple Passion...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i saw some cars with hydraulics in the mid early 90s and thought thats cool ,bought a reds and a 93 unity tour video and that was my 1st insight into it got my 1st car around 97/98 living in the uk it isnt that big over there so it was limited but there coming on lol


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

born in not sworn in its all i know


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jan 5 2009, 10:52 AM~12610581
> *I saw one when I was a kid.............and that did for me.
> *



x2....Picked up a copy of LR magazine, when I was 12, and I was hooked ever since!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

saw everyone in my LA neighborhood driving one and wanted one as soon as i saw everyone havin fun wit dem. :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well for me my uncle (Robert aka Bobby Montanez)had a 76 Cougar name El Gato he was one of the first people in CARNALES UNIDOS in the Merced Capter but anyway that was the first lowrider that got me hooked(age 5) and when I would go to my uncle's house sometimes with my mom my uncles homies would be outside playing with there switches or working on each others cars :biggrin: Then I told my uncle that I want to be in CARNALES UNIDOS and have a lowrider and he just :biggrin: well I got the lowrider (32 now)but I joined a different car club,owell still got love for CARNALES UNIDOS though


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

before i moved to oregon i lived in phoenix and remeber seeing a badass 64 drive past me on a car trailer there was a big show so me and a few of my homies went to it to check it out and boo yah i was hooked, i didnt really get into building till i moved up here and started hangin out with my wifes dad he had a rivi a 63 and a lot of stories about back in the day :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_I grew up as a kid on King & Story, we lived in a house right next to the pink elephant store in San Jose, Ca. Thats all it took for me._


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

my grandpas 1963 impala


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Lets here some good storys.* :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

my brother has always been into lowriding,he built me a lowrider bike in 1989,cruised it for a year,met Richard Vega(Society C.C. Mesa) one night I was riding my bike a few blocks from where I lived ,Seen the street filled with lowlows and this house with 4 rides parked in the grass,and Richard Vega and a few other folks were working on a lowlow(Blue Betty Boop) ,he seen me around the neighbor hood a few times and called me over,asked me a few questions about who built my bike,yada yada yada....next thing I know I was over there every weekend helping him out.He broke the lowrider game down to me,history of lowriding and what it meant to be a lowrider,I met Black Mark from individuals there and he schooled me on hydraulics...story is way too long to post but Ive always had the lowrider virus since I was bit by the lowrider bug back in '89..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: uffin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 26 2010, 07:19 PM~17310897
> *my brother has always been into lowriding,he built me a lowrider bike in 1989,cruised it for a year,met Richard Vega(Society C.C. Mesa) one night I was riding my bike a few blocks from where I lived ,Seen the street filled with lowlows and this house with 4 rides parked in the grass,and Richard Vega and a few other folks were working on a lowlow(Blue Betty Boop) ,he seen me around the neighbor hood a few times and called me over,asked me a few questions about who built my bike,yada yada yada....next thing I know I was over there every weekend helping him out.He broke the lowrider game down to me,history of lowriding and what it meant to be a lowrider,I met Black Mark from individuals there and he schooled me on hydraulics...story is way too long to post but Ive always had the lowrider virus since I was bit by the lowrider bug back in '89..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

after i seen hector chasing smokey down the street in his rag in friday ...that did it for me


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16929412
> *My pops and the rest of my family had low lows when i was a baby that got me into it...I didnt sleep with a teddy bear when i was a baby my pops built me a Kandy purple 64 Impala model car i used to sleep with that :biggrin:  :biggrin: and he used to throw on Lowrider videos when i would eat or else i wouldnt eat anything and start crying...now im 18 and working on my 63
> heres a pic of his old monte back in the 80s Purple Passion...
> 
> ...


TOO CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Imperials, New Breed inspired me to one day build.


----------



## mr.g-body (Oct 3, 2009)

when i was still inlisted in the army, my best friend built a 59 impala ragtop he named extacy. and just being behind the wheel of that car did it for me. i fell in love with the lifestyle and the car. cruising thru columbia,sc in that car and watchin people damn near break there necks to get a look at it was a turn on. and it also gives me a way to make my girlfriends juggs bounce...lmao!!!!!



R.I.P. Tony "Tone" Severies
the good always die young.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

My brother had a mini truck and took me cruzin when I was 13, 

we were stopped at a red light and I could feel somthing weird from behind me 

I turned around and saw my neighborhood og swangin his regal right behind us :wow: I was just amazed as I watched the headlights go up and down,

Then I started makin friends with the older cats in my neighborhood who had lows and I was hooked.

Its kinda funny, there was a regal and two 78 montes and one thunderbird in my neighborhood growin up and now I have a regal and a monte. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Mar 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16929412
> *My pops and the rest of my family had low lows when i was a baby that got me into it...I didnt sleep with a teddy bear when i was a baby my pops built me a Kandy purple 64 Impala model car i used to sleep with that :biggrin:  :biggrin: and he used to throw on Lowrider videos when i would eat or else i wouldnt eat anything and start crying...now im 18 and working on my 63
> heres a pic of his old monte back in the 80s Purple Passion...
> 
> ...


Dont lie Snakes you still sleep with that model car :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

Years ago in the LRM there was a 77 monte named Green Apple and at the time it was the best lookin car I'd ever seen. Thats what got me hooked, last summer I had my choice between a 77 monte or a 77 chevy stepside truck. I got the truck because everybody has a monte & not too many people are doing stepsides. Everybody I know around here has a lowrider car no one has a truck. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

We will see who's truck comes out first LOL . :biggrin:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 25 2010, 08:53 PM~17604860
> *We will see who's truck comes out first LOL .  :biggrin:
> *


yours may come out 1st but it ain't gonna look as good :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

FEW GUYS IN MY BARRIO had a Lowriders, Mainly oldsmobils & Small Trucks Juiced up but I always had a Thing For Impala's, I bought first LRM when I was 15 & I was Hooked Since


----------



## souphillylow (Jun 7, 2010)

I got in to this thing because when I was a kid I always saw them in the videos from the west coast and I loved them. But now I'm getting into lowriding in my home town of Philadelphia Pa. because I want to be the outlaw and be the man with the Merc with all the switches. Bagged, stock, or juiced Its all I want to see in front of my house.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

IT STARTED WITH LOWRIDER BIKES TO NOW LOWRIDER CARS THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A RAG 1963 IMPALA SMASHING DOWN PACIFIC AVE IN SAN PEDRO CA I WAS HOOK AND NOW I DO THE SAME THING.


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

I WAS BORN INTO IT I GOT LUCKY :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I was in prison for being a gangster. I got a new bunky one day. He was always talking about firme hynas and ranflas. I got into it. When I got out, I linked up with some ex cons that ran a car club. We cruised the streets and sold things. Thats how I ended up back in the joint. I don't see my wife and kids, but I don't care because the hood has love for me. When I get out, I'm gonna cruise me a 84 Regal on 13s.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> IT STARTED WITH LOWRIDER BIKES TO NOW LOWRIDER CARS THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A RAG 1963 IMPALA SMASHING DOWN PACIFIC AVE IN SAN PEDRO CA I WAS HOOK AND NOW I DO THE SAME THING.



THANKS FOR WRITING THAT IN A SIZE 7 FONT. I CAN'T READ THE SMALLER FONTS. THANKS FRIEND.


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I was in prison for being a gangster. I got a new bunky one day. He was always talking about firme hynas and ranflas. I got into it. When I got out, I linked up with some ex cons that ran a car club. We cruised the streets and sold things. Thats how I ended up back in the joint. I don't see my wife and kids, but I don't care because the hood has love for me. When I get out, I'm gonna cruise me a 84 Regal on 13s.


 Wowww


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> after i seen hector chasing smokey down the street in his rag in friday ...that did it for me


 ***** YOU WAS DRIVING AT THE AGE OF 10 ? LOL THAT WAS A SICK ASS CAR THO


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

i was proly around 8,,, i lived in fresno, and my primos would come down from the harris ranch by coalinga and huron, and they had a glasshouse, 64 galaxy /switches, and a couple others i cant remember ,, but one of them had a 77 monte carlo all switched ,crush velvet blue interior, with flaked out blue on spokes,, he let my mom borrow it and we were cruisin downtown byt the crest theater goin under the bridge,,, and my mom accidently hit a switched an dumped it to her side, and freaked out talkin bout oh shit i broke flacos car,,, i just started laffing and said mom just push this switch right here and it will go back up,, she freaked, dont toch nothing,, and i said watch mom, i hit it and racked it back up ,,, and we kept on ridin,,, i had never hit them swiches before, but i had seen my primo hit em alot,,, i think,, or i just got lucky,, either way,,, its in my blood and in my heart!!!! 

lowrider for real ,, dont leave ur car round me cause it will be low,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ridin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

mAjOrGaMe93 said:


> Wowww


double wow!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GOT YOU BRO


Fried Chicken Eater said:


> THANKS FOR WRITING THAT IN A SIZE 7 FONT. I CAN'T READ THE SMALLER FONTS. THANKS FRIEND.


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

igot in 2 it about 10 years old back in 77 working with lowriders with my dad .and buy 1980 i painted my first lowrider for my cousen. since then im still painting them i have my ups and downs true the years on these car but i still love the creativy of painting them. ive been lucky to paint cars all over the country its amazing how lowriders has grone since i started working on them in the late sevendys.its fuuny ive never done a car for me. but i look at it like every lowrider i painted its like mine couse its my art on that car and reprecent part of the movement .i like that.... sal manzano san diego


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

six trey impala said:


> My pops and the rest of my family had low lows when i was a baby that got me into it...I didnt sleep with a teddy bear when i was a baby my pops built me a Kandy purple 64 Impala model car i used to sleep with that :biggrin: :biggrin: and he used to throw on Lowrider videos when i would eat or else i wouldnt eat anything and start crying...now im 18 and working on my 63heres a pic of his old monte back in the 80s Purple Passion...


Dam that's nice!


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive been low riding since 1987 with a 79 Cutlass. Our club was the 1st club in the city...then a bunch of street cruisers with ok rides and what i mean by that is like my profile says....CHEETAHS ASS! missing pieces chrome and messed up paint driving cars half ass. Ever since then we have made sure we competed against the best that are out there. To represent our city to the fullest. But low riding is not just quantity but QUALITY, you only have 1 chance to make a good impression in this game.:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

for me it was uncles and older brother letting me roll with them to wash there mini trucks on deez, seeing older homies from the hood rollin caddys,regals, bombs, wondering why everyone would tell my grandfather if he wanted to sell his caprice glasshouse, i would read my first lowrider mag with lethal weapon center page! man got me a schwinn took down the street to the candy shop on normandie and had them use some candy brandywine left over from a older homies s10 blazer, shit then it was a wrap euro clips ever since i had a license! <island made harbor area raised!>


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

my uncle and his homies were into it and i would tag along with em to shows. man the sacramento supershows at calexpo were the shit!


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

when i first seen them was in that movie corvette summer i was seven years old and i always thought it was some kind of movie special efffect till i started looking at cheech and chong movies. then i started seeing them again in movies in the 90's like boyz in the hood and menace to society and music videos that pretty much hook me in,even more.I never thought in a million years I would ever get one living in Detroit cause i thought it was just aCalifornia thing. then late 80,s A man name nate opened up a shop in Detroit called Trucked Krazy that did Hydros and that was it for me. Then after that other custom shops started opening up. Im right now putting together my third lowrider.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the streets


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

lowriv1972 said:


> Kinda the same story for me, but since Im a white boy, it was harder to get my parents to accept the fact that lowriders werent thugs like they were when they were growing up. I would walk home from school and check out this Candy Turquois mazda long bed on 13's sittin in the parking lot of the littel corner store around the corner from my house. I finally met the owner of teh truck one day and he was a cool dude. We would talk about my school and the guys I would hang around. At my school, my friends would hang with these wanna be gang bangers and would get me in trouble. One day the guy with the truck gave me a ride to my house and asked if i was interested in building a lowrider bike, and he would buy me a frame and i would just have to stop hanging with those guys at the school. That he would get me in the club that he ran. I agreed and theats how it all started. It took about a year before my Dad got use to the club and now my Dad loves the sport, not his style, but now he knows we arent a bunch of thugs!!!


I like your ideas & we can international share

our ideas


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

when i was 12, seen the fine ass models that were on the covers of LRM, and the rides behind them, that really got me hooked!:fool2:


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)

cuz da bitches.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm from PuertoRico and I always been into cars muscle cars and first saw one in a reaggeton video it was not the best lowrider cause it was a white 4 door impala and it had 18" chrome wheels not spokes but at the time I tough it was cool didn't know what it was but I liked it and then on reruns of chico and the man that's when I really got hooked then I came to the states and saw it up close been hooked since now I got a fleetwood ,regal and cutlass in the works this is a great topic


----------



## datinmans58 (Feb 7, 2011)

BORN AND BREAD INTO IT ..ROLLIN THE STREETS OF SOUTH SIDE FLORENCE DISTRICT WITH POPS ..HANGING OUT WITH ALL MY TIA'S FRIENDS NEW STARS, BROWN BREED, I WOULD WALK TO PACIFIC BLVD TO GO SEE ALL THE CARS CRUISING ...BACK WHEN THEY STILL ALLOWED IT ...THEN IF THAT WASNT ENOUGH MY COUSIN RITCHIE RICH THEN FROM THE MAJESTICS TAKES THE DOUBLE PUMP CHAMPIONSHIP FOR 1989 ..HIS CAR MAKES IT INTO LOW RIDER FOR A ALPINE AD .. SOME MAY REMEMBER THAT FAR BACK . SHIT SOME MAY STILL A HAVE AN OLD MAG...LOL I KNEW I WAS MEANT TO B IN THIS GAME FOR LIFE....


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Whrn I was 3 my cousin had a Monte on 13s, no backseat just 15s al my uncles had regals on d's and my big homie vito had a black and gold one NO JUICE but then my cousin bought a 68 caddy drop cut it up on 13s and itvwas a WRAP started lookin in lowrider at 5 stole a walmart lowrider and got on it. 18 and now im buildin my first one


----------



## Mr. Inglewood (Apr 28, 2010)

I was born in to this shit I was 6 years old and my dad vic and my cuzz big rat had me on the crenshaw back then.I loved lowriding back then and steel love this shit!!!


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

I grew up around the lifestyle. Neighbors,friends and my older brother. I wanted a lowlow in my HS days but then joined Army and didn't have the time to start it,saved some $$ and thought about selling my daily driver and buying a foreign car.. Then asked myself, what will make me more happy? A new car w/ a big assz car note, or my dream car since i was 12 buying LRM at the store. While driving around Sundays, i would see people ride their bikes, old school cars pulled out for that cruise. I went with my 63 !! My advice to anyone is ~ go with your dreams and goals in life. We only live once:ugh:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

I started tearing model cars apart and rebuilding them my own personal way..and always had a thing for customization even at a younger age...I joined a site called Low-Riders about 9 some odd years ago and wanted to get further into the culture, and work on a bigger scale so I started building bikes my 1st and second year being homeless and it kept me out of the streets actually, and kept me busy...I really owe alot to lowriding because even when I was going through the worst time of my life I still had something I couldve been proud of in the end.


----------



## bluethunder (Jan 25, 2011)

i was 13 and saw snoop dogs video notting but a g thing and i was hooked.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I was in prison for being a gangster. I got a new bunky one day. He was always talking about firme hynas and ranflas. I got into it. When I got out, I linked up with some ex cons that ran a car club. We cruised the streets and sold things. Thats how I ended up back in the joint. I don't see my wife and kids, but I don't care because the hood has love for me. When I get out, I'm gonna cruise me a 84 Regal on 13s.*


your a cool guy !


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> the streets


 LMAO. YOU GOT TO BE THE MOST CONFUSED PERSON ON THIS SITE.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

bluethunder said:


> i was 13 and saw snoop dogs video notting but a g thing and i was hooked.


LMMFAO, I THOUGHT 64CRAWLING WAS A DUMBASS, BUT YOU GOT HIM BEAT.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

grow up seeing crystal blue persuation built in my grandmas garage having got over it since


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a 82 cutlass doing a 3 wheel on the highway when I was on my way to work.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

it seemed for a while there was regals,cutlass, impalas, coupe devilles, everywere for 500 to 2000 bucks at dealships in peoples back yards everyone was fixing up a lowrider hardest thing to get was spokes, bolts on as far as the eye could see but no 100 spoke knock offs


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

chicaddi said:


> how come these young bocs r putting 20 25 30 rims on thier car and think it looks good dont get it


compensating for a lil weenie:fool2:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

lethaljoe said:


> the day i realized i was a real lowrider was the day i started setting my alarm to change my battery charger over to the next set :biggrin:


you know what homie,,,, to tell you the truth, i remember that feeling too bro... its like dam,,, i got a low low!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

six trey impala said:


> My pops and the rest of my family had low lows when i was a baby that got me into it...I didnt sleep with a teddy bear when i was a baby my pops built me a Kandy purple 64 Impala model car i used to sleep with that :biggrin: :biggrin: and he used to throw on Lowrider videos when i would eat or else i wouldnt eat anything and start crying...now im 18 and working on my 63
> heres a pic of his old monte back in the 80s Purple Passion...


these fuckin wheels are the shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THA STREETS


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

64 CRAWLING said:


> THA STREETS


 LMMFAO.


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

WELL HERES MY STORY.....I HAD A 99 CHEVY SUBURBAN ALL CUSTOMED OUT KANDY RED, LAMBO DOORS, FULLY CUSTOM INTERIOR, LOUD ASS AUDIO SYSTEM, VIDEO, SITTING NICE ON 26S...THERE WAS A CRUISE NIGHT EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT NOT TO FAR FROM MY JOB..USE TO TAKE MY TRUCK TO WORK N AS SOON AS I GOT OUT ILL SHOOT STR8 THERE N CHILL WITH THE FELLAS...NOW THIS CRUISE NIGHT WAS MOSTLY LOWRIDERS FROM CLUBS TO SOLORYDERS FROM NW INDIANA AND CHICAGO...SO WE WOULD ALL DECIDE TO GO TO DOWNTOWN CHICAGO AFTER THE CRUISE NIGHT N CRUISE N STOP THE STREETS N STUNT...I FELT LEFT OUT..EVERYONE WAS 3 WHEELIN HOPPN PLAYING WITH THE SWITCHS SO ALL I CAN DO WAS BLAST MY MUSIC N CRUISE WHILE EVERYONE IS HAVING FUN...SO I SAID ENOUGH...I WAS LOOKIN FOR A LOWRIDER ALL PAST WINTER ON 2010 SO I END UP FINDING A 95 FLEETWOOD LOOKIN GOOD....ALL DONE UP FROM SUSPENSION TO REINFORCING TO PAINT N NICE SETUP..I END UP BUYING IT...NOW I HAVE SO MUCH FUN..ENJOYING OUR CRUISE NIGHT.....N THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE......THE END.......


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been into lowriding since I was about 11-12 years old. I would roll with USO here in Miami with my cousin. I bought a 97 towncar back in 2005 with intentions to juice it and never got around to even putting spokes on it till like October of 2009. I juiced it in April of 2010 and since then have built 3 cars. As soon as you start learning details about juicing a car it is so much easier the 2nd and 3rd time around especially that I had family to help and teach me.


----------



## Rider For Life (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I have been a long time lurker here, so I finally decided to join. I got bit by the lowrider bug years ago. I can't honestly recall the first one I ever saw. My father was always into the Cadillacs, so there was always a big Fleetwood or an Eldorado in the driveway. The first car I ever owned was a 1965 Impala SS ragtop when I was sixteen. Living way up here in Saskatoon, lowriders didn't exist on the streets. First one I ever saw in person was a 1966 Parisienne three wheeling during a cruise night. My Impala was too far gone to throw on juice, so I sold it. I have been tring to find the perfect build for myself ever since. I now have two builds on the go. A 1980 Caddy Coupe DeVille that will hopefully getting the hydros and 100 spokes, and a 1958 Caddy 62 series coupe that will hopefully be on air ride with 150 spokes.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I was in prison for being a gangster. I got a new bunky one day. He was always talking about firme hynas and ranflas. I got into it. When I got out, I linked up with some ex cons that ran a car club. We cruised the streets and sold things. Thats how I ended up back in the joint. I don't see my wife and kids, but I don't care because the hood has love for me. When I get out, I'm gonna cruise me a 84 Regal on 13s.


This guy is always coming up with some crazy shit that gets me laughing. :roflmao:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

whats a lowrider? :|


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

My story.......i was about 11 years old.i had this r/c car i was playing with in the front yard when i seen a 1966 impala roll by laying real low to the ground..i was hooked since then and bought my first car to build at 15 years old


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

growing up and looking at my tios cars


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Wizzard said:


> For me it wasnt just lowriding that got me hooked. Growing up overseas in Stockholm-Sweden i had no idea what a lowrider was until the mid 90´s when ewe got cable-TV. I remember being really inspired by music made by Eazy-E, Ice Cube, Kid Frost, Boo Ya Tribe, MC Eiht, Spice 1, South Central Cartel, 2 Pac, Too Short,Warren G, Nate dogg, Cypress hill, Snoop and Dre. Like i said it wasnt just the cars, it was the whole lifestyle as we interpret it...Khakis, chucks or cortez, baseball hats, drinkin eggers (we called them 40´s), actin real gangsta-like LOL! :biggrin: I remember when the movie-channel "Filmnet" showed Boyz N the Hood for the first time, I recorded that shit and watched it 12 times that summer.In the mid and late 90´s we were all young and poor, the reality of ever rolling your own lowrider was just a stupid dream at the time. Alot of years passed and lots of stuff happened in life, i got a job and started makin money and the dream of getting a lowrider started to take form. In 2007 i had saved some cash and i found a 63 Impala on ebay, the car just struck me hard. I needed to get that car no matter what, so i went down to the bank the next day and asked for a loan. They saw that i had some cash saved so the granted me the loan.I placed the highest bid and booked plane-tickets for me and my girlfriend to LA the next day, it all happened real fast.I remember taking a cruise for the first time in the 63 down Slauson ave. with a big fuckin :biggrin: on my face. I knew i was hooked after that day.


:thumbsup: great story!


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

wow what a good topic...read threw some of all you guys stories and some really hit home with me...i still remember the first time i rode in a low...i was about 8 livin in san jose downtown and every sat/sun lowriders were out on santa clara cruising up and down the block just hittin the switches n stuff like that...at the time my cousins were a lil bit older than me and i remember my cuz showing up at my house in his 67 impala he swooped for 800 bucks after a few months he had the paint/ rim/ hydros done he had the biggest grin on his face whenhe was all done with it, i always looked up to him and thats what got me hooked into lowriding...up until that point all i wanted was to own an impala then one day we moved to 19th street/santa clara by the wienersnhitzle i literally live 3 house down on sat/sun hella lowriders would post up there i remember seeing a 53 chevy bomb all done up and the guy was really coo with us kids in the neighborhood so he would give us rides around santa clara it was the shit in my eyes...he would hit the switch and the truck would drop and then back up again it was the best feeling in the world for me...so i got stuck on lowriders ever since. me and my boys would just sit there and talk about lows all day...shit we'd even go to the store n jack lowrider mags from the arab store lol...so a few years later my dad went over to his friend house and he had a 80's style cadillac, i dont remember if it was a fleet or a CDV but either way after i saw that car i fell in love with cadillacs...he took me and his son once out on a cruise we had our head hangin out the sunroof n shit it was the funnest day as a kid i ever had. after that i made it a goal to own a cadillac,i was fortunate to find my 83 lac so my dream is half way there. got some things to get done on her but im happy. growing up in SJ it was unavoidalble not to run into lowriders everytime id see on at the intersection id do the up and down motion with my hand and dudes would hit the switch and just chuck the duece...5 de mayo was the day id look forward to every year..lows were out all day everywhere...all the way from story n king to downtown san jo. never will i ever forget those days.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:roflmao:Fools were influenced by G bodies............. must be a budget issue?


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

gbody for life vavosa


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

I grew up in stockton all my family were riders always cruised CHARTER WAY back in the day and SAN JOSE and they would let me ride wit them hit the shows and cruise and loved em ever since i could remember.


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

when i was no more than 10 years old 1 of my child hood friends oldest sister had a boyfriend named Pedro , and that dude used to drive a 53 or 54 brown chevy bel air . and that was it for me this was around 1969, I bought my first car at 15.5 .This was in 1976 it was a 1957 chevy 2 door hardtop, I payed 850 dollars, and I still have a 1957 chevy 2doorhardtop. And what sucks is that i had a choice back than of buying a 55chevy convertible for 1200 dollars, I chose the hardtop , boy had I known.


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Went to powerama In Ottawa Ont. when I was about 18 went because I knew it was a good muscle car show and I was heavy into muscle cars at the time, went to the show seen a bunch of great cars with hopped up motors and done right up GT 500 mustangs chevlles chargers etc. Then I seen this 63 Rag all gold in the middle of the display room where the were showcaseing the best cars of the show, my Jaw hit the floor and I couldnt believe the amount of detail that was in this car, from the Kandy Paint to marbalizer paint to door jam murals clean set up clean interior and the fact that everything was gold and that it was also the only car jacked up on stands to show the work and how clean underneath the car was, The car was total custom to its finest!! I think I stopped looking at the rest of the cars there and probaly looked at this one for at least an hour or more it was the first lowrider I ever seen and it just totally blew everything else away. That got me hooked instantly Always wanted to get one after seeing that, Picked up a Caddy last fall my first Lowrider, Seeing that 63 also got me hooked on airbrushing and Kustom painting too and Ive been airbrushing for about 2 years now and Just finished painting my Caddy this past fall 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres a couple pics of my Caddy I painted this summer,


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

EVER SINCE A LIL KID I LIKE THEM BOUGHT MAGAZINES AND LIL HOPPERS THEY USE TO SELL AT WALMART, BUT AT AGE 12 I ALWAYS USE TO SEE PANCHO, BIG T, LENARD, TOMMY, ANTHONY68 AND MY COUSIN CRUSING ON RAILROAD AVE PITTSBURG,CA TO BE EXACT AND RITE THERE I GOT INFLUENCE BY THEM AND SAID WHEN I GET OLDER I WANA HANG & RIDE WITH THEM ONE DAY. WHEN I TURN FIFTHTEEN AND USE TO BEGG TO MY DAD TO BUY ME A LOWRIDER CAR HE TOUGHT THAT I WASNT REAL WITH IT SO HE END UP BUYING ME A $410 LOWRIDER BIKE FROM SANJOSE FLEA MARKET, ALOT OF MY FRIENDS AND COUSINS GOT INFLUENCE BECAUSE OF ME AND MY BIKE THEN AFTER THEY OWND A LOWRIDER BIKE. I REMEMBER TRYN START A LOWRIDER BIKE CLUB IN HIGH SCHOOL CALLED "925 LOW LOWS" WE WAS 20 BIKES DEEP BUT ME AND 2 OTHERS WAS REAL WITH IT. AFTER COUPLE YEARS LATER THEY SOLD THEIR BIKES BUT ME AND MY FRIEND KEPT OUR BIKES. YEARS LATER, 2009 I OFFICIALLY MET MY INFLUENCES BECAUSE OF THE BIKE STARTED PROSPECTING SO AFTER I RE DID MY BIKE THE RITE WAY AFTER PUTTING MONEY AND SACRIFICING EVERYTHING JUST TO SAVE MY MONEY FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING A YEAR LATER MY BIKE WAS FINISH. AND IT FEELS GOOD AFTER YOU START SOMETHING AND FINISH IT THOSE COMPLIMENTS AND THOSE THUMBS UP REALLY PAYS OFF EVERYTHING! SO AFTER ANOTHER SUMMER THAT WENT BY SAVED UP MY MONEY FOR MY LOWRIDER CAR,2010 I BOUGHT IT HAD TO SELL MY BIKE TO HAVE MONEY TO FIX UP MY CAR SO IM ON THE PROCESS OF FIXING IT UP, IMA COME OUT SOON TO RIDE ON THIS STREET WITH MY LOWRIDER HOMIES AN KEEP THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE IN THE EASTBAY STREETS!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

saw a picture of sex pistol on a wall at school


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

i was ten years old playing basket ball with the homies when of the homies brothers came to pick him up in candy green 64!!!! after that it was all over.....saving lunch money to buy lowrider magazines and have been hooked ever since......


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

Shit, going to visit my reli back when Iwas like 11 or 12.He always had rides....he made me help clean the batteries (all 16) and so once I finished that he had me clean the rims...Im sitting in the car chilling and he tells me to hit the first switch for him so he could check something in the trunk. "Just tap it".... so I tapped it and whoah!!!!!!!!!been stuck on this shit ever since...I will be an old man with a lo-lo in the driveway.....I love the heart soul these cats puyt into thier rides and bikes...Love to see the ladies get down...

Lowrider for life....


----------



## epperson36 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was born into lowridin..my grampa has a big shop and all his buddies had lowriders and from time I could walk he would take me into the shop and let me play with parts and junk fast forward a 30 years now I am lettin my boys hang out in same shop we still buildin cars..50 years in the same shop


----------



## DJ Diplow (Jul 23, 2011)

lowriv1972 said:


> Kinda the same story for me, but since Im a white boy, it was harder to get my parents to accept the fact that lowriders werent thugs like they were when they were growing up. I would walk home from school and check out this Candy Turquois mazda long bed on 13's sittin in the parking lot of the littel corner store around the corner from my house. I finally met the owner of teh truck one day and he was a cool dude. We would talk about my school and the guys I would hang around. At my school, my friends would hang with these wanna be gang bangers and would get me in trouble. One day the guy with the truck gave me a ride to my house and asked if i was interested in building a lowrider bike, and he would buy me a frame and i would just have to stop hanging with those guys at the school. That he would get me in the club that he ran. I agreed and theats how it all started. It took about a year before my Dad got use to the club and now my Dad loves the sport, not his style, but now he knows we arent a bunch of thugs!!!


 Bad ass! Lol I'm gonna own a caddy one of these days and my step dad OS all like those are gang banger cars and I'm all like well I guess my papa was a gangster cause that's all he ever drove so I guess I'm a gangster lol he needs to get his facts right!


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Snoop & Dre Videos when I was 6


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for riders, clubs that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
Can pay cash

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?

I had lots of friends into it. Most of my buddies never pretended to be something out of the movies. Just guys I grew up with. It was the engineering with competition hopping that did me in.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> LMMFAO.


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

In 05 my old co-worker would bring LRM to read during n would bring his juiced 87 devilled n after that my new life begun


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*WHEN I WAS ABOUT 12 MY OLDER BROS FRIEND LOANED HIM AN "ORLIES LOWRIDER MAGAZINE".... THEN I STARTED BUYING UP LOWRIDER, ORLIES AND LOWRIDER ARTE WHENEVER I WOULD SE THEM AT THE GAS STATIONS...


AS SOON AS I HIT 13-14 I SAVED MY DETASSLING MONEY FOR A SET OF KNOCKOFFS AND WENT TO THE STATE CAPITAL LOOKING FOR SOME WHEELS FOR MY BROS RIDE.. AND RAN INTO AN O.G ROLLING AROUND IN A LOWRIDER... 

CHOPPED IT UP WITH THE HOMIE FOR A FEW HOURS, POKEING AROUND THE DUDES SHOP...

BOUGHT SOME WHEELS AND FROM THEN ON SAVED EVERY SUMMER AND BOUGHT A CAR, WHEELS AND EVENTUALLY PAID FOR AN INSTALL AND SETUP....


HAD MY FIRST FLAT ON MY OWN 13'S, HIT MY FIRST SWITCH ON MY OWN RIDE... 

AND I JUST BEEN GETTING DEEPER N DEEPER.... 

BEEN RIDING FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS NOW AND NOW I BUILD THE YOUNG HOMIE'S DREAMS....*


----------



## NandosChevy94 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mines pretty late but the sooner the better. I remember going to Los Magnificos last year in Houston. I was passing by the Latin Kustoms C.C section and their impalas left a big impact on me. So I got much respect for them. I may not own a juiced up ride or something but I got me a bomber that I hope to have in a car show sometime in the future.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

My pops got me a lowrider bike back in the day when i was about 12 or 13 all with off road tires no fenders, kinda like a bmx bike. Anyway i had this little bike shop there and little by little i went to putting what was suppose to be on the bike. And as i was riding i got a few of my friends into it also. Now its all complete with a retail value of about 1300. Now i just juiced my first car i ever had which is a 93 towncar @age 20  
Keep lowriding alive!


----------



## Chicity (Jun 30, 2011)

The 90's before Dubs and donks it was you was doing something if you was on chrome. I like many from Videos hip hop played and showed them all the time. Boyz N tha Hood.. My real reason was Lowrider magazine..

Plus my love of the Buick Regal 81s thats where it started still have my 81 and 63 2 door living it loving its life...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

new thing for me (2005) but i picked up on it pretty quick.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

dr. dre videos


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I have no idea.
I just suddenly got into them around middle school.
I always knew about them though.
The parade in little village when. I was a kid like 1994 when I was 4 is when I first saw some.
Then I got the magazines. Found layitlow. And just waited till I could afford one.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

mOdeLs 2 lOwRiDer bIkeS 2 cArS.


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

After I picked up my first Orlies Lowriding Magazine back in like 1992


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Pickin up Street Machine and Custom Car mags in the UK in 98/99 readin articles about Unity Lowriders...hooked for life 
Amazingly enuff 12 or so years later i got offered a place in the club.....


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Inspired by my uncle cruising his "Glass House" with the ladies.


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

STORY GOES LIKE THIS............ MY UNCLE HAD A COUPLE BOMBS AND MY GRANDFATHER MADE ME HELP HIM SO I CAN STAY OUT OF TROUBLE!!!!! NOT THAT I WAS A TROUBLE MAKER OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. SO THAT JUST LED INTO OF COURSE LOW-RIDER BIKES, 67 IMPALA, 87 CUTLASS, 64 SS, 67 RAG, WITCH ALL ARE GONE NOW!!!!!! BUT ALL THOSE CARS GOT ME READY FOR MY 60 IMPALA!:naughty: SO THERE YOU HAVE MY STORY HOW IT ALL STARTED.......:yes:


----------



## mr.rubio89 (Jun 18, 2012)

Attracted to their beauty. My dad and uncles crusin their bombs! Picked up my neighbors bomb from the field "47 buick" sold that took over 1 of my old mans projects. 4 years in the making. Pushing to finish this year.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a nephew that is 3 years older than me, and when I was younger I looked up to him like a big brother. He had a bad ass Blazer. It had custom flake paint, McCleans, canvas top, a big ass stereo. He'd taken me for a ride a few times, rode in a parade with his truck club with him once, I was hooked. Then when I was 16 he came through my parking lot at work one day. But as he hit the lot, he put it up on 3 and rode around the building and left. That was pretty much the coolest shit I ever saw. And growing up in small town KY it was the first hydraulics I'd seen in person. Funny thing is I absolutely HATE 3 wheeling now, ESPECIALLY parking on 3.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

i watched training day and a dr dre video on youtube


----------

